# Humminbird Ice-55



## vizla_32 (Jul 24, 2008)

I could buy a Humminbird Ice-55 brand new for $399. Is it worth the extra $ for the 55 vs the 35? I have heard mixed reviews about the Humminbirds but overall they seem to be good and maybe a little less expensive. What do you guys think. I've never used a flasher but hear they help ALOT. Will be fishing mostly shallow 10ft or less for walleye, yellows, and panfish.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, it's worth the extra money for the features.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

its a horse a piece if you dont fish much deeper than 10 ft you wouldnt really need a 45 or 55 because they have more power than the 35 so in shallow water you will pick up more crap on your screen...also the 45 and 55 have digital and lighted depth read outs but if you not really fishing very deep that shouldnt be very handy for you...but it sounds like you wont really need any bells and whistles for the fishin you do...you can always upgrade if you want more but no sense paying for things you dont need or use


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

I heard the only real diff. between the 55-45 is that the 55 has more colors?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

yea the 55 has a 6 color display and the 45 and 35 have 3 color displays like vex and marcum


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

The hummingbirds have alot of interference if you use them around other flashers. Vexilar and Marcum do not


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I have been using an Ice 45 since they came out and have had zero problems with interferance . 
So who ever told that to you is way off .Great unit love it also have an Fl 21 and fish the ice 45 
more just my 2 cents .


----------



## JacobMHD (Jan 17, 2008)

Humminbird runs off of a different frequency than Marcum and Vexilar so interference is not an issue. It does have IR if you were to pick up some interference. I switched from Vex to Humminbird this year and so far so good. I love the larger screen and it is very user friendly. I bought the 45.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i have a 55 i do have some troubles with interference in deeper water even when my buddys are fishing 10 ft away from me with there flashers, just gotta play with the noise an gain for a bit an it will go away, also what i have found is that you have to make sure the transducer is under the ice or it will create interference or noise, other than figuring those problems out my hummingbird has been great, also does well in shallow water used it this past weekend catching perch in 4 ft of water....


----------

